# 5th wheel slider hitch



## riprap (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a F250 crew cab with a 6ft bed, do I need a slider hitch? They keep trying to sell me one at the dealers, but I am seeing some pretty nice ones on craigslist for $250 that are not. I can put a trailer anywhere I want, but never had a 5th wheel. I'm thinking if I'm careful I will be fine with a standard one, any thoughts or advice? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 14, 2011)

A lot of people have short beds and 5'ers without slider hitches. If you have a 5'er with an extended hitch box, you probably have as much turning ability as you did with a travel trailer. You do have to be careful, because if you jack knife it, you will take-out the back window in you truck. If you don't have an extended hitch box, you may not have enough turning radius.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a short bed F-250 and haul a 36' fifth wheel camper. I have a manual sliding hitch but have only had to use the slide function once. If you are careful and don't pick a site that is tight turning you will be OK.


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 28, 2011)

riprap said:


> I have a F250 crew cab with a 6ft bed, do I need a slider hitch? They keep trying to sell me one at the dealers, but I am seeing some pretty nice ones on craigslist for $250 that are not. I can put a trailer anywhere I want, but never had a 5th wheel. I'm thinking if I'm careful I will be fine with a standard one, any thoughts or advice? Thanks.



I've got a SB truck and also have a sliding hitch. I rarely have to use it, but it is NICE to have. Just BE CAREFUL.

I was told that "People with fifth wheels and short beds fall into one of two catagories. Those that have hit their cab/ window, and those that will".

FYI: I bought my Husky 16lb slider hitch on CL for $100 and was 2 years old.


----------



## trial&error (Oct 31, 2011)

I've seen several windows broken while pulling a fifth wheel, but none of them were situations where you would have had it slid back.  All were normal turns with slight dips.


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 31, 2011)

Its like a 4 wheel drive truck. You may never need it, but if you do, its sure nice to have. I have a F-250 SB and I pull a 32ft Crossroads 5er with a 15k slider. A slider is definately worth the piece of mind. Again, you may never need it, but that one time in a tight spot might make it worth while. Consider it seriously.


----------



## buckraw (Nov 1, 2011)

I had a 28 ft camper that didn't have to have a slider but then we bought new bigger one and when i traded my truck in it had a dent in the cab and the back door wouldn't open.  I had a 6 1/2 ft bed dodge, it all depends on the camper.


----------

